# neshání, shánět



## annapo

Hello everybody!
I am in copy in e-mail in czech. More or less I've understood the meaning, but the last sentence is too difficult, and I have no idea of what it may means... especially the word in bold (*neshání* ) I failed to find it in the dictionary... Is there anybody who can help me?

Na ty účinné látky se vykašli,  Pavla se po nich *neshání* 

thanx
Anna


----------



## Eygam

Here it means "look for". Its infinitive is shánět.


----------



## texpert

Literal translation:

_Forget about those active substances, Pavla is not after them (looking for them). _

Active substance, ingredient - in pharmaceuticals, explosives etc. Hope it fits the context


----------



## annapo

grazie mille!!


----------

